# Polonaise in E flat for piano



## arnerich

I'd like to share with you my Polonaise in E flat for piano. I composed it a couple years ago in homage to Chopin. I conceived the work as four short pieces in one; a double fughetta, a mazurka and a romance all wrapped up in a polonaise rondo form. It was a joy to compose. I hope you enjoy it as well. Thank you for listening!


----------



## KjellPrytz

Really good. Magnificent. We are impressed. We don't have to go to the concert hall tonight, we just put you on the screen.
Many thanks, arnerich.

Kjell


----------



## Pugg

I am impressed also, good playing also, so keep going and let us hear more!


----------



## arnerich

Thank you both, I'm glad you enjoyed my piece! I spent months composing it. It's truly rewarding when something you worked so hard is appreciated by others. Thanks again!


----------



## MarkMcD

Hi Arnerich,

Another lovely performance of a beautiful piece. Your work is very elegant and well polished. Even though the techniques you use are very romantic in style, the way you build your melodies and harmonies, gives your work a distinctive sound that I like very much.


----------



## arnerich

MarkMcD said:


> Hi Arnerich,
> 
> Another lovely performance of a beautiful piece. Your work is very elegant and well polished. Even though the techniques you use are very romantic in style, the way you build your melodies and harmonies, gives your work a distinctive sound that I like very much.


Thank you for your kind words, I'm glad you enjoyed it! I worked very hard on it for months.


----------



## Captainnumber36

arnerich said:


> I'd like to share with you my Polonaise in E flat for piano. I composed it a couple years ago in homage to Chopin. I conceived the work as four short pieces in one; a double fughetta, a mazurka and a romance all wrapped up in a polonaise rondo form. It was a joy to compose. I hope you enjoy it as well. Thank you for listening!


great technique!


----------



## Crassus

Fantastic, if I had your technique I would've gone overboard on the closing bars though


----------



## Francis Poulenc

Not as good as Chopin, but brilliant nonetheless. Well done.


----------



## arnerich

Francis Poulenc said:


> Not as good as Chopin, but brilliant nonetheless. Well done.


Going toe to toe with Chopin is a tall order. But it's it's own piece and I'm glad you enjoyed it! Beethoven has a wonderful polonaise too that I recommend checking out.


----------



## Pianistikboy

Bravo arnerich for your beautiful and well crafted composition. I know how hard it is to complete a whole piano piece, to give it a structure, create interest, etc... This one is very well done ! I see that you too is an great admirer of Chopin !


----------

